# This year's Super Bowl



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Who do want to win this year's Super Bowl? The game is being held in New Orleans at the Big Easy, where my Saints play. 

Make a pick, prediction, tell us why you're right, or why you want one team over the other. Or just pick.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a feeling Gillette will get it this year but it will be a close shave with the Budweiser 4 minute advert at 3rd quater and Adidas will be third




Come on you Saints (because I have no clue and its straws team)

   Edit - The Saints aint in it   

ok 49ers get my vote for what its worth


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Super Bowl? My dogs eat out of one. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate to even go there..... Everyone of the teams that I was hoping for slowly and disappointingly fell off the ride.  BTW, I LOVE the Saints as well.  Shame about the stupid bounty scandal.  Why can't people just be happy with the success they have already achieved without getting underhanded about it??  That said...believe me I could go on and on, especially with the latest Cowboys news flash on Ratliff, but I will spare you that.  I want the Ravens to win.  I would like to see Ray Lewis go out like that.  I think he's one of the most honest and hardworking men in the NFL.  Also, the LAST thing I wanted was to see the Harbaughs (sp) both in the Super Bowl.  I can't stand the one that coaches the 49ers, but I don't really care for either one.  I'm not going to diminish their accomplishments.... I just don't like em....So there.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Ravens, I hate ravens, those are the black birds that are always eating out of my dogs super bowl.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2013)

.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Royd Where's the *facepalm* smiley? haha

Both Shelly May and goodolboy -  dog's super bowl? ha

@R1
A fellow Saints fan? Cool! I really thought the Broncos would go. I would have bet the house. I like the Ravens, have nothing against them, and I like Ray but I can not take them to win. I do not like SF and I'm not a fan of the team but I am a huge Colin Kap fan. I've liked him since he was in college and have rooted for him for years. I was hoping they would start him in his rookie year but the didn't and when he got the chance to start, I knew he would make the most of it and he has! I have to root for the 9ers. I really want Kap to do good and how cool would it be if he won the SB in his 2nd year, first starting?

I'm actually a big Harbaugh fan. I like the both of them. haha


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2013)

Go COLTS!

I'm just glad the Pats ain't in it, but am disgusted by the 'loser' attitude they're showing.

I'll be watching for the commercials..hoping the Doritos goat commercial makes it in.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Gillette will get it this year but it will be a close shave with the Budweiser 4 minute advert at 3rd quater and Adidas will be third
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Go COLTS!
> 
> I'm just glad the Pats ain't in it, but am disgusted by the 'loser' attitude they're showing.
> 
> I'll be watching for the commercials..hoping the Doritos goat commercial makes it in.


x 10000000000000000000000000


BEST POST EVER!!  

Yes, I vote Colts.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

So does my brother. Big Colts fan. :/


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hope that the 49ers win it this year. It has been too long for them. I only wish that it was Alex that was leading them. I have loved watching him play sence he was here at the U. I also admire his mind in his time here at the U he maintained a 4.0 and finished his bachlors and was working on his masters all while taking my Utes to some of the best seansons that they have ever had.


----------



## Capricornucopia (Jan 27, 2013)

I've not been a huge sports fan since MLB robbed everyone of a World Series because the players thought they weren't paid enough to PLAY A GAME for a living (I digress), but I like high school football and usually watch the Super Bowl. 

That being said, I have to cast my vote for the Ravens. Why? Well, as a child growing up in SC, the Atlanta Falcons were the "local" team. I fondly remember my dad taking me to several Falcons home games over the years, usually against the Rams. Dad, while not the biggest football fan, was always a Falcons fan, win or lose. So when the 49ers blocked their path back to the Bowl, I chose the opposition.

If I can't cheer for the Falcons I'm still pulling for a bird! Go Ravens


----------

